# Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort



## Asterix1703 (27. September 2014)

Hallo, ich wollte mir diese Graka hollen.
Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort
Nun eine Frage an euch Profis wie ist eure meinung zu dieser Karte?

Was ich gefunden habe ist diesem Bericht:

GameStar

 

Mein Aktuelles System:
MainBord: GA-EP45-UD3R Rev 1.1
CPU: Core 2 Quad Q9400 (2,66GHz)
RAM: 5GB DDR2
Festplatte: 1xSSD 128GB (Für System, WOW u. D3)
1x 1TB (für den Rest)
Noch Graka: GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1GB
Ich Spiele in der Auflösung: 1920 x 1080

Spiele Laufen bei mir nahezu immer im Fenstermodus, aktuell ist es so das bei fast niedrigen Qualitäts einstellungen mein System in WOW (Raid 25er) und auch in D3 (Wenn mal richtig viele Ads kommen im 4 Spieler modus) extrem in die kniehe geht. FPS sind hier bei ca. 2-10. Im Idel mode habe ich in beiden Spielen in etwa 60 FPS. Dabei ist in genau solchen engpässen meine CPU auslastung bei nicht höher als 60%, auch keiner der einzelnen Kerne ist Höher in der Auslastung.

Daher meine entscheidung zuerst die Graka zu Tauschen. Auf lange sicht soll aber auch die CPU erneuert werden. Das aber erstmal Später. Nebenbei bin ich auch dabei den RAM auf mindestens 8GB zu erhöhen.
Mein Ziel ist es in WoW und auch in D3, in der oben genanten Situationen wieder, ca. 30-50 FPS (also ein Flüssiges Bild) zu haben. Und das am besten sogar noch mit ein wenig mehr an Details. Es ist ja nicht so das ist es toll finde mit fast Minimal einstellungen zu Spielen.


----------



## Claut (27. September 2014)

Würde mal an das Steckbrett heften, das der Rechner möglicherweise zu Alt sein könnte, um so ein "monster" zu betreiben. 

 

Aber warte mal die Fachmeinung von Painschkes oder/und Dagonzo ab.

 

 

An sich ist die GPU nicht schlecht. Man könnte noch 10 Euro mehr bezahlen um sich die G1 Gaming von Gigabyte zu holen, die dann doch einen Tick schneller ist.

 

Kommt aber auch da wieder darauf an, welche Spiele wie gespielt werden, ob sich der Aufstieg lohnen würde.

 

 

Wie gesagt, warte auf Antworten von den beiden, da ich mich selbst mit den neuen GPU's noch nicht beschäftigt habe


----------



## Asterix1703 (27. September 2014)

Das der gesamt PC an sich nicht mehr der aktuellen Zeit entspricht darüber bin ich mir im klaren.
Gerade deswegen wird der darauf kommende Schritt sein das Mainbord und auch deren CPU zu tauschen.
Warscheinlich sogar noch dieses jahr aber das kommt ganz auf meinen Geldbeutel an.

Was ich erwate von der Karte ist das ich Spiele wie WoW und auch D3 mit mitlerer einstellung wieder Sauber und Flüsig Spielen kann.
Eben auch im 25er Raid, und in D3 auch wenn mal gerade die Post ab geht.

Das diese Karte mit meinem PC nicht alles Zeigen kann was möglich ist ist mir klar.

Aleine schon die tatsache das mein Bord nur PCE 2.0 kann aber die Karte am liebsten 3.0 hätte.
Ich weiß nicht wie viel das ausmacht, das die Karte durch solche und warscheinlich auch andere sachen, ausgebremst wird.
Fackt ist aber ich möchte nicht jetzt eine Karte kaufen die evtl. 100 Euro günstiger ist. Eben genau so viel Leistung bringt wie diese gebremste Karte. Und wenn ich dann Bord und CPU Tausche kaufe ich wieder eine Neue Graka. Das macht in meinen Augen garkeinen sin.

Was ich oben Vergessen habe ich habe ein 500 Watt Netzteil drinne ich denke das das ausreichen wird.

Und was das Thema 10 Euro mehr an geht. Hm, naja im grunde kann man das auf alle PC Teile anwenden. Fackt ist nicht immer macht es sin.


----------



## Dagonzo (27. September 2014)

Also erst mal zu deinem Rechner

Mit ein paar Einschränkungen kannst du solch eine schnelle Karte sicherlich betreiben, dadurch geht dir aber einiges an FPS flöten. 

 

Die Karte ist auf jeden Fall in der Lage in FullHD und Maximaleinstellungen alles flüssig darstellen zu können. Kleine Einschränkung, wie du selber schon schreibst ist die Tatsache das du nur PCIe 2.0 im Rechner hast, aber das macht nicht wirklich was aus, da kannst du beruhigt sein. Das sind nur wenige Prozentpunkte und im Spiel merkt man das eher nicht. 

Genauso hast du Recht, wenn du sagst lieber jetzt eine schnellere Karte, als vielleicht in kurzer Zeit schon wieder eine neue zu holen, wenn du den Rest erneuert hast. also so gesehen passt das schon.

 

Zur Karte selbst. Ja viel gibt es da nicht zu sagen. Ist halt die typische Kühlung die Gainward ja schon seit zwei, drei Grafikkartengenerationen verwendet. Also diese ist jetzt nicht gerade ein Lautstärkewunder in den Tests, ist aber leise (was ja immer als relativ anzusehen ist^^). Die MSI-Karte  geht z.B. deutlich leiser zu werke und ist auch besser gekühlt http://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-v316-001r-a1167950.html

Diese erreicht in Spielen unter Last, bei weitem nicht solche Temperaturen, wie die Gainward-Karte. Von der Leistung her sind beide in etwa gleich und liegen nahezu auf dem Niveau einer nicht übertakteten 980. Also meine Empfehlung wäre die MSI-Karte.

Netzteil reicht natürlich. Entgegen der letzten Kartengenerationen dürfen im oberen Leistungsbereich die Netzteile sogar kleiner ausfallen, da die neuen Karten einiges weniger an Strom benötigen.


----------



## squats (27. September 2014)

grade bei bei WoW würde ich CPU, Board, Ram erneuern

 

die Spiele die du hier nennst profitieren sehr stark von Leistung pro Kern, da bringt die Karte garnix

 

i5 am besten noch übertaktet, WoW kann garnich genug Leistung pro Core haben 

 

das mit der Auslastung leigt daran das WoW nicht von 4 Kernen profitiert, sie werden zwar mitgenutzt aber da sind quasi 4x50% = 2x100%


----------



## Asterix1703 (27. September 2014)

@squats, das gerade WoW umso mehr von der CPU lebt als von Irgendwas anderem Stimmt soweit nicht mehr umbedingt.
Noch vor 2 Addons war es so ja, heute aber ist das nicht mehr blind zu unterschreiben.
Und mit dem Neuen Addon wird es wieder ein wenig mehr auf andere hardware ankommen, als auf die CPU.
Was aber nicht Heißt das eine Neue CPU mein System nicht auch gewaltig Boosten würde. :-)

@Dagonzo, ich danke dir für deine auführliche Antwort. Was verstehst du unter es geht einiges an FPS flöten?
Etwa 10,20,30,40,..... FPS weniger? Wenn ich erstmal Flüssig in mitlerer Quali Spielen kann bin ich erstmal zufrieden.
Der rest folgt ja in absehbarer Zeit.


----------



## squats (27. September 2014)

zumindest würde es mehr bringen als jetzt ne Karte für ~340Euro, mit neuer CPU etc. passt bei der Auflösung auch ne günstigere Karte

 

kannst ja bestellen und gucken, aber viel wird sich da nicht tun ausser das du Einstellungen/Details auch noch höher schrauben kannst


----------



## Dagonzo (27. September 2014)

@squats, das gerade WoW umso mehr von der CPU lebt als von Irgendwas anderem Stimmt soweit nicht mehr umbedingt.
Noch vor 2 Addons war es so ja, heute aber ist das nicht mehr blind zu unterschreiben.
Und mit dem Neuen Addon wird es wieder ein wenig mehr auf andere hardware ankommen, als auf die CPU.
Was aber nicht Heißt das eine Neue CPU mein System nicht auch gewaltig Boosten würde. :-)

@Dagonzo, ich danke dir für deine auführliche Antwort. Was verstehst du unter es geht einiges an FPS flöten?
Etwa 10,20,30,40,..... FPS weniger? Wenn ich erstmal Flüssig in mitlerer Quali Spielen kann bin ich erstmal zufrieden.
Der rest folgt ja in absehbarer Zeit.

Wie viel FPS kann ich nicht sagen, aber die neue Karte wird dir in jedem Fall einen Vorteil bringen. Ein Beispiel mal zu meinem Rechner. CPU und Board ist noch das gleiche wie vor mehr als vier Jahren, aber aktuellere Grafikkarten haben jedes mal deutlich mehr FPS gebracht. Zum Beispiel wechselte ich mal zu Dalaran-Zeiten, also Lich-King Addon, die Grafikkarte von einer 9800GX2 (Dual-GPU) auf eine 480ti mit dem Ergebnis, das sich bei gleichen Einstellungen die FPS mehr als verdoppelten. Das gleiche passierte als ich anfangs letzten Jahres auf eine Titan umstieg. Also so CPU lastig, wie viele meinen ist WoW nun auch nicht geworden. Etwas mehr wurde es schon, weil Anfangs konnte WoW nur mit Single-CPU´s umgehen, später dann erst kamen 2-Kern und 4-Kern CPU´s dazu. Als diese Umstellungen kamen, brachte das bei meinem PC nicht allzu viel. Eine aktuellere Grafikkarte aber deutlich mehr.

Aber wie viel Minus du durch eine langsamere CPU machst, kann man echt schlecht sagen, da es keine Vergleiche dazu gibt. Aber ziemlich sicher bin ich mir, dass du genug FPS haben solltest um WoW vernünftig zu spielen.


----------



## Asterix1703 (27. September 2014)

Ok dann bin ich beruihgt und werde mir mal die Graka bestellen. Ich kann ja berichten was nun dabei rausgekommen ist.
Allerdings wird das was dauern denn die Graka muss ja erstmal zu mir kommen :-)


----------



## spectrumizer (28. September 2014)

Ich würde auch eher den Fokus darauf legen, das System zu aktualisieren, statt zuerst Geld in die Grafikkarte zu pumpen.

 

Das hab ich letztens gemacht und danach festgestellt, dass 'ne neue Grafikkarte durchaus noch ne Weile warten kann. http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/207489-was-am-sinnvollsten-aufrusten/

 

Seit dem Update kann ich alle meine Spiele auf max Settings ruckelfrei spielen, dh Kerbal Space Program, LoL, DayZ, usw. WoW hab ich noch nicht probiert (Abo zZt inaktiv). Aber ich denke auch da sollte es deutlich besser laufen, als vorher.

Weiss nicht, ob du nur zockst. Aber eine neue CPU und neuer RAM wirkt sich auch auf den Rest des Systems aus, vorallem wenn man täglich mit der Kiste arbeitet.


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2014)

Also ich kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es bei großen Spieleransammlungen und vielleicht auch im 25er Raids ein bisschen langsamer werden kann, weil mehr die CPU gefragt ist. Aber wie schon geschrieben damals in Dalaran haben sich mit einer neuen Karte die FPS verdoppelt. Sicher wird es ein paar Einschränkungen geben. Es sollte aber deutlich besser laufen.

Würde er jetzt Board und CPU neu kaufen und die alte Karte behalten, dürfte das meiner Meinung nach kaum was bringen. Die Karte wäre total überfordert.

Aber ok, die CPU ist natürlich nicht mehr die schnellste und wird hier und da auch überfordert sein. Am meisten bringt es was im Spiel die Schatten runter zu stellen.

Seine Grafikkarte hat kaum mehr Leistung als meine 9800GX2 die ich damals durch die 480ti ersetzt habe. Und die 480er ist rein rechnerisch mehr als doppelt so schnell wie seine 550ti (lt. Vergleichstabellen)


----------



## Asterix1703 (28. September 2014)

Ich kann das Bord und die CPU notfals auch noch übertackten. Oder nicht?


----------



## Dagonzo (28. September 2014)

Wenn der Speicher das mit macht, dann ja. Das ist ja schließlich keine CPU mit freiem Multiplikator. Bei dir geht die Erhöhung des CPU-Taktes nur mit gleichzeitiger Erhöhung des Speichertaktes.


----------



## OldboyX (29. September 2014)

Gerade WoW und Diablo (oder besser gesagt Blizzard Spiele allgemein, ist bei Starcraft 2 auch so) sind sehr stark CPU-lastig. Da würde ein Prozessor-Upgrade mitunter mehr bringen als eine neue Grafikkarte.


----------



## Schrottinator (29. September 2014)

Hallo. Auf Grund des Threadtitels würde ich mich hier gerne kurz dranhängen, da ich nicht denke, dass nochmals ein separater Thread sinnig wäre.

Ich würde mir gerne ne GeForce GTX 970 holen, kann mich aber nicht für ne konkrete Karte entscheiden.

 

Könnte mir bitte jemand eine epmfehlen, die keine Überraschungen bietet wie schlechte Lüfter oder ein Pfeifen, wenn sie auf touren läuft?

Ich suche quasi die richtige mit dem Chipsatz. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass meine Bitte nicht all zu eigenartig daher kommt.


----------



## Asterix1703 (29. September 2014)

Hallo Schrottinator, so wie ich das mitbekommenhabe sind viele der R9 karten von Radeon mit dem Problem des Pfeifen belastet. so wie auf der Internet seite von Mindfactory in den bewertungen zu erlesen. Das ding ist halt es kann sein das du eine der die Pfeift bekommst oder aber auch eine die es nicht tuht. Glückssache halt.
Ansonsten denke ich wird dir Painschkes oder/und Dagonzo bestimmt etwas dazu sagen können.

Was meine Graka betrifft. so ist sie Heute in den Versand gegangen und vorraussichtich morgen hier eintreffen. Wenn ich dann Infos über Performence gesammelt habe werde ich euch berrichten.


----------



## Dagonzo (29. September 2014)

Hallo. Auf Grund des Threadtitels würde ich mich hier gerne kurz dranhängen, da ich nicht denke, dass nochmals ein separater Thread sinnig wäre.
Ich würde mir gerne ne GeForce GTX 970 holen, kann mich aber nicht für ne konkrete Karte entscheiden.
 
Könnte mir bitte jemand eine epmfehlen, die keine Überraschungen bietet wie schlechte Lüfter oder ein Pfeifen, wenn sie auf touren läuft?
Ich suche quasi die richtige mit dem Chipsatz. Ich hoffe einfach mal, dass meine Bitte nicht all zu eigenartig daher kommt.


Dann wäre wohl am besten eine MSI. Die ist sehr leise obwohl sie von Hause aus Übertaktet ist. Damit schlägt sie in den meisten auch locker eine 780ti oder ist zumindest gleichwertig. Vom Preis her aber günstiger (ca. 350Euro). Unter normaler Volllast erreicht die keine 70°C.
http://geizhals.de/msi-gtx-970-gaming-4g-v316-001r-a1167950.html
Ich schreib den Link hier einfach noch mal rein, obwohl er oben schon steht. 


Gerade WoW und Diablo (oder besser gesagt Blizzard Spiele allgemein, ist bei Starcraft 2 auch so) sind sehr stark CPU-lastig. Da würde ein Prozessor-Upgrade mitunter mehr bringen als eine neue Grafikkarte.


Bei RTS-Spielen (*R*eal *T*ime *S*trategy) würde ich das ungesehen unterscheiben. Weil da könnte ich theoretisch sogar die schnellsten erhältlichen CPU´s zum schwitzen bringen. Das selbst mit 10 Jahre alten Spielen wie C&C Alarmstufe Rot 2 als Beispiel. Acht Spieler mit je über 200 Einheiten auf dem Schlachtfeld, da muss sich selbst eine moderne schnelle CPU ganz schön strecken.

Bei WoW... naja wie gesagt, auch hier nur bei großen Ansammlungen von Spielern. Kommt natürlich immer auf die Einstellungen an. Bei FullHD und maximaler Grafikstufe bei den Chars ist wohl eher die Grafikkarte gefragt. Nur bei den Positionspunkten, also wo sich ein Char befindet, kommt es wieder auf die CPU an. Da wäre die Grafikeinstellung wieder fast egal. Wie gesagt mit 10 Jahren alten Spielen bekomme ich eine heutige CPU auch zum glühen, weil in Strategiespielen sind es ja fast nur Postionsdaten (auch zum Teil D3) und die Grafik ist im Vergleich zu dreidimensionalen Spielen relativ schlicht (bei D3 schon etwas besser). Das kann man auch gut in Benchmarktests sehen, war glaube ich der 3DMark 2010 wo lauter kleine Flugzeuge auf dem Bildschirm waren, aber eigentlich nach nichts aussahen. Die CPU ging dabei in die Knie auf 5-6 FPS runter.

In WoW sind aber solche riesige Ansammlungen aber eigentlich eher selten anzutreffen. Bei einem Städteraid vielleicht, da gab es damals auch bei mir Probleme, wo ich sonst mit 60+ FPS rumrannte waren es bei solchen Raids oft nur 10 FPS. 

Übrigens die neuen Grafikmodelle der Chars könnten ab WoD auch die Grafikkarte wieder ein wenig stärker belasten, da die Modelle ja auch detaillierter werden.


----------



## Grushdak (30. September 2014)

Also ich würde zuallererst Dein System erneuern.

Denn Deine jetztige Grafikkarte reicht derzeit bestens aus, um z.b. WoW auf mindestens hoch (wenn nicht sogar teils auf max) flüssig spielen zu können.

Ich hatte mal eine GTS 450, mit der ich auf 1650x1050 (hoch und einige auf max) flüssig spielen konnte - allgemein außerhalb von Raids so um die 100fps.

Und ich hatte (habe auch immer noch) keine SSD.

 

Da siehst Du, daß es bei Dir am wenigsten an der Grafikkarte liegt - vielmehr an Deinem restlichen System. 

 

Ach, solltest Du die Karte dennoch holen, denke daran, daß sie gleich 3 Slots belegt und ca 24cm lang ist.

 

gretz


----------



## Asterix1703 (30. September 2014)

Hallo, so also meine graka ist nun da und eingebaut.
Es wurde die Gainward GeForce GTX 970 Phantom, 4GB GDDR5, DVI, Mini HDMI, 3x Mini DisplayPort

Ich habe jetzt auf die schnelle mal getestet was so geht.
Also Neuer Treiber drauf, und wow Starten. Qualli einstellung mal zu erst so lassen wie sie in der Vergangenheit auch wahren.
In OG jetzt 50-60 FPS (vorher 20-30)
Ab in den LFR (für die nicht wow Spieler, ein 25er Raid).
Ich stellte direckt fest, das die FPS zwar höher wahren aber nicht ins unermäßliche gestiegen sind.
Sie wahren beim trash im schnitt bei 30-50 (vorher bei 20-40)
Im Boss Kampf (Galakras) bei ~40 FPS.
Wie es nun mal ist im LFR es gab einen wipe für mich zum Testen aber Ideal.
Also mal die Qualli auf Ultra stellen und auf in die nächste runde.
Jezt waren die FPS ebenfals bei ~40 FPS Gleicher Boss nur eben auf Ultra
Auch danach in OG wahren die FPS unverändert im vergleich zum Mittel bis Minimal eingestellter Quallität bei ca. 50-60FPS

Jetzt mal fix in D3 reinschauen. :-)
Ab in den Rift und mal ein Paar Monster boxen.
Auch hier war direckt anzusehen das die FPS nun höher sind bei unveränderter Grafik Qualität.
Im Schnitt bei ca. 30-60 FPS je nach monstermenge.

Fazit:
Also nach einem kleinen ungeduligen Test muss ich sagen ich habe etwas mehr an schub nach vorne erwartet ja.
Aber ich muss auch sachen das hier nun deutlich zu sehen ist. Das mein restliches System die Neue Graka doch sehr ausbremst.
Im Status Scren der graka waren kaum veränderungen zu erkennen. Die Graka scheint sich über diese Spiele doch kaput zu lachen.
Sie wahr nichtmal bei einer auslastung von 20% angekommen.
Für ~350 Euro hätte ich auch jetzt schon mehr erwartet ja. Denoch aber denke ich das ich bis ich den Rest nachgerüstet habe was ich ja von anfang an vor hatte. Erstmal mit leben kann denn es ist zwar trotz nicht Extrem gestiegener FPS doch um einiges Flüssiger zu spielen. Also vom reinen gefühl her.
Denoch finde ich das es gut Investiertes Geld wahr, denn wenn ich in absehbarer Zeit den Rest Tausche denke ich werde ich einen geschwindigkeits rausch bekommen.

Also in diesem sinne nochmal danke für alle euren Infos.
Evtl werde ich auch nochmal Info geben wenn ich denn ersten ernsthaften Raid hintermir habe.

Achso und ein Pfiepen hat die karte nicht auch ist die Lautstärke aktuell naja wie soll ich sagen nicht da. Ich höre nichts mehr :-)

Als weitere Neue komponenten habeich im übrigen an das gedacht:
 

ASRock H97 Pro4http://geizhals.de/asrock-h97-pro4-90-mxguh0-a0uayz-a1111350.html

Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxedhttp://geizhals.de/intel-core-i5-4590-bx80646i54590-a1050219.html

Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24
 

 

evtl. auch ein I7 mal sehen kommt darauf an wie die Preise sind wenn ich dann letztlich auf Kaufen klicken werde.
eine k CPU ist für mich kein muss da ich warscheinlich eh nicht übertackten werde. Habe ich bisher auch noch nie getahn.


----------



## Dagonzo (30. September 2014)

Als weitere Neue komponenten habeich im übrigen an das gedacht:
 
ASRock H97 Pro4 Intel Core i5-4590, 4x 3.30GHz, boxed Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24

 
Ok, das passt schon so. Noch ein kleiner Tipp. Wenn du auf dem Fenstermodus verzichten kannst, dann lässt sich durchaus noch einiges an FPS rausholen.
Fazit:
Also nach einem kleinen ungeduligen Test muss ich sagen ich habe etwas mehr an schub nach vorne erwartet ja.
Aber ich muss auch sachen das hier nun deutlich zu sehen ist. Das mein restliches System die Neue Graka doch sehr ausbremst.

Ok, war ja zu erwarten, dass natürlich die CPU limitiert. Ich habe es ja weiter oben schon erklärt.
Und wie gesagt, wenn du auf den Fenstermodus verzichtest, falls du es nicht schon hast, kannst du noch einiges rausholen.
Und falls du im Spiel V-Sync. aktiviert hast, kommst du mit einem normalen Monitor auch nicht über 60FPS. Sofern du diese Tearing-Effekte nicht großartig bemerkst, jeder Monitor ist da ein bisschen anders, bzw. empfindet man es auch von Mensch zu Mensch unterschiedlich, kannst du V-Sync. auch generell auslassen.


----------



## Asterix1703 (1. Oktober 2014)

So ich nochmal.
Also heute abend bin ich mal in einem Raid unterwegs gewesen.
Und ich muss sagen alles supper.
Bei Bossen ca. 40FPS und keinerlei Ruckler verzögerungen oder der gleichen.
Und das mit Qualli einstellung Hoch und Fenstermodi.
Hier der scren von meinen Einstellungen.
[attachment=13714:WoWScrnShot_100114_000011.jpg]

 

Also alles supper ich bin zufrieden. Die Graka selber war nicht einmal über 40% auslastung. meistens war sie bei 20%.
:-)


----------



## ZAM (1. Oktober 2014)

Ich hab schon mit einer 980er geliebäugelt ...Die 970er sollte aber auch reichen .. hach.. mh.

Bisher ist meine 7970 GHz aber bei keinem Spiel (bei FullHD, mehr lohnt sich auf 24" eh nicht) an ihre Grenzen gestoßen, außer mal bei BF4 oder Crysis 3, wenn man es mit den Ultra-Settings übertreibt. Das Schlimme ist aber irgendwie die Verlockung doch mal aufzurüsten, vor allem wenn man Benchmarks sieht, geht mir zumindest so. Aber das Gute (abschreckende) ist dann der Preis von der jeweiligen Wunschkarte. *g* ..für die Summe hat man früher PCs komplett aktualisiert.


----------



## myadictivo (1. Oktober 2014)

so ist das halt am pc... hab auch kurz überlegt meine r9 290 zu ersetzen, allerdings ists mir das bißl mehr leistung und das bisl 15&#8364; stromgespare im jahr doch nicht wert meine seele an nvidia zu verkaufen 

oder ?...

*narf*


----------



## spectrumizer (4. Oktober 2014)

Das mein restliches System die Neue Graka doch sehr ausbremst.

[...]

Für ~350 Euro hätte ich auch jetzt schon mehr erwartet ja. Denoch aber denke ich das ich bis ich den Rest nachgerüstet habe was ich ja von anfang an vor hatte. Erstmal mit leben kann denn es ist zwar trotz nicht Extrem gestiegener FPS doch um einiges Flüssiger zu spielen. Also vom reinen gefühl her.

 

Da du ohnehin den Rest auch noch aufrüsten willst, ist das jetzt nicht so schlimm. Aber wie schon mehrfach gesagt wurde: Hättest du das Geld in eine neue CPU / Board / RAM statt GraKa investiert, hättest du definitiv mehr davon gehabt.


----------

